# PCBSD install to USB - use PC-BSD Bootloader ?



## jenaniston (Jan 7, 2010)

Any experts have any advice - or pros and con - of this install choice ?  Thanks.

I am running a PCBSD-8.0-BETA Hubble edition in Live mode off a DVD iso http://www.pcbsd.org/content/view/137/11/

While it is a nice start - in order to pkg_add (including a dhcp server) I think I can full install PC-BSD (or even full FreeBSD) to an 8GB USB (*device da0* - and being sure NOT to install to the university computer hard drive 150 GB Seagate listed as devive ad4 !)

Any feelings/ideas about checking the box shown at bottom of the current install screen * Install PC-BSD Bootloader* ? 







Thanks again for any suggestions or criticism.


----------



## foldingstock (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not positive, but I believe PCBSD requires 10GB of disk space or more. I do not think the installer will let you continue if your drive is smaller than 10GB.

That said, I am not familiar enough with it to know how it handles the bootloader. You would be best served asking such a direct question on the PCBSD forums.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

